# HP PSC 2410 Software to run on Vista



## PBowers (Oct 14, 2007)

Does anyone know if there is a software patch to run so I can use my Director side of the Printer. My friend from work called about this problem at HP any they were saying that he would have to purchase a new printer. It's not that the printer doesn't work I still can scan,print,fax and copy, but it's doing all those functions via windows. But the software that came with this Printer was neat due to extra options menus. This was for my older computer which had Windows XP. Thanks for any help! 

Perry


----------



## luckydoll (Jun 22, 2008)

Windows Vista has a wizard called the Program Compatibility Wizard which can be found in the Windows Help and Support area. This wizard will set your OS to an earlier OS and allow you to install the program/software you couldn't with Vista.


----------

